# OEM TT Bra?



## daywheniwaschillin (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone know where to get a new OEM bra? I want the full version like the one in the link, I commute 100 miles a day and have started noticing some chips.

http://www.ttguy.com/pix/ttbra2.jpg

Thanks
-Drew


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Get a clear 3M one. Better for the paint and looks much better.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed. I wish I would have gotten one for my car.
While your at it around the wheel arches and where the fenders flare out


----------



## daywheniwaschillin (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, 3M is a little expensive but seems very nice. Still interested in OEM vinyl if anyone has a source


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

good luck, although I thought htere was someone in the classifieds selling/looking for one as well.

It took me 2 months to find mine and was not cheap (I think $200ish) but it was brand new and had the mirror covers. Stay away from aftermarket ones though. They're cheaper but fit like crap.


----------



## daywheniwaschillin (Aug 6, 2007)

Neb said:


> good luck, although I thought htere was someone in the classifieds selling/looking for one as well.
> 
> It took me 2 months to find mine and was not cheap (I think $200ish) but it was brand new and had the mirror covers. Stay away from aftermarket ones though. They're cheaper but fit like crap.


Where did you end up getting yours? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I think I found in here on vortex IIRC


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I have the oem bra but I am willing to part with the bumper cover only. If you are interested pm me and I will send a picture.If its the bumper you want to keep clean this will do the job.:thumbup:


----------



## kjr6306 (Sep 12, 2007)

Not sure if its still available....

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/2337250418.html


----------

